# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Covert Ops On Go

## Island Visitor

Flash Traffic, HQ CINCBELIKETIMCOM, Eyes Only:

Insertion of Covert Ops planned for 1830 zulu 4 August.  Will embed, reconnoitre, provision and establish coms.

Naval maneauvers on Buck Island zero day 6 August.  Shall also plan landside raids on Cheeseburgers, Savant, Tutto Bene and Kendrick. 

Expect full debrief.

Out.

----------


## JEK

> Flash Traffic, HQ CINCBELIKETIMCOM, Eyes Only:
> 
> Insertion of Covert Ops planned for 1830 zulu 4 August.  Will embed, reconnoitre, provision and establish coms.
> 
> Naval maneauvers on Buck Island zero day 6 August.  Shall also plan landside raids on Cheeseburgers, Savant, Tutto Bene and Kendrick. 
> 
> Expect full debrief.
> 
> Out.



You work less and vacation more than any "working" person on this site. 


 


You are our hero :-)

----------


## Island Visitor

JEK:

During the first year of my marriage, I got seven days off (counting the weekend) to go on a honeymoon.  I was on call the night before I got off and the night I came back.

For the next seven years of my marriage I was busy protecting you good civilians from Boris The Bear and took zero vacations.  Yes, we did come home once a year and, I stand corrected, we did take one long weekend.  Otherwise, no vacations.

In the eighth year of my marriage, we started spending a week at the beach in South Carolina.  A few years later, that was lengthened to two weeks (before eventually being cut back to one again).  

In the twelfth year of my marriage, we took a cruise.  After that, nothing other than the south carolina coast.

In the seventeenth year of my marriage, I discovered this website (and the caribbean) and you folks have since ruined me.

Just making up for lost time in the 21st year of my marriage.

----------


## JEK

I hear you, our experiences over 35 years is much the same. 4 days in St. Croix for a honeymoon and a solid week here and there for decades. Now we have a dedicated two weeks in the winter and lot's of shorter trips over weekends here and there. For example I'm taking my wife back to Ohio for two family reunions this weekend and that driving trip will cost me a weekend in NYC later in the month at the Soho Grand and two trip to California in September :-)

----------


## Island Visitor

Any High Powered Worker who doesn't take time off can go "Here's Johnny" (Jack Nicholson in The Shining) on you.  

I never trust a man who doesn't take vacations.

----------

